# Помогите оценить баян, пожалуйста



## Pompeiya (10 Окт 2011)

Добрый день, уважаемые форумчане!
Случайно набрела на ваш сайт, прочитала несколько тем, увидела, что здесь люди, которые действительно смогут помочь.
У нас дома в наличии баян тульский 56 года выпуска, заказной. В басах 6 рядов, серебряные голоса. В связи с тем, что владелец (мой папа) больше играет на нем, захотели продать его. Но возникла проблема с оценкой. Не хочется, чтобы обманули и заламывать цену тоже не хочется.
Буду признательна, если кто-то откликнется на мою просьбу. Еще раз извините за беспокойство и заранее спасибо.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (11 Окт 2011)

Этот баян,пожалуй самый лучший инструмент для своего времени,но с тех пор прошло 55 лет и ему потребуется ремонт,а он выльется в "копеечку"и любой потенциальный покупатель это знает.Инструмент цельнопланочный,планки медные, скорее всего,насчет "серебряных голосов"-это кто-то ввел вас в заблуждение.Достаточно тяжелый и представляет интерес только для продвинутого любителя.Остается только найти такового.Если все в нем более-менее, тысяч двадцать просить можно.Естественно такой инструмент, даже в возрасте лучше Этюда,стоимость которого 30 тысяч.Но на Этюды и подобные есть какой-никакой спрос,а ваш баян будет интересен очень ограниченному кругу.Успехов вам.


----------



## ze_go (11 Окт 2011)

С внешним видом Вашего инструмента всё ясно, не ясно состояние резонаторов, планок и голосов. Украинская цена - в пределах 500$ (за инструмент в приближённом состоянии к идеальному)


----------

